# Pc Kühler/Lüfter richtig einbauen ?!



## Badez (19. November 2013)

*Pc Kühler/Lüfter richtig einbauen ?!*

Moin,

Endlich ist meine Hardware eingetroffen ^^ 
Nun will ich den Pc zusammenbauen und da es mein "erstes mal" ist, habe ich noch ein paar Fragen.

Ich hatte mir gedacht die Lüfter so reinzubauen das die unteren Lüfter die Luft ansaugen und die Oberen Lüfter die Luft aus dem Gehäuse hinaus blasen, da warme Luft ja nach oben steigt und Kalte nach unten. Wäre das einigermaßen schlau oder gibt es da eine bessere Lösung ?

Außerdem wollte ich Fragen ob bei der Prozessorkühlung der Lüfter eher "saugen" oder "blasen" sollte ? Wie ist das eigentlich mit der Graka? wird die Luft da auch angesogen oder weggeblasen ?

MFG Badez


----------



## Enisra (19. November 2013)

ja, deine Lüfterkonfiguration ist auch so vom ATX-Standart angedacht 
Und nja, bei CPU-Kühler ist das standartmäßig so, das der Lüfter auf den Kühler bläst


----------



## Herbboy (19. November 2013)

Das hängt auch vom Kühler ab. Ist die Frage, ob er "nach oben" oder "nach unten" bläst, oder ist der so platziert, dass er nach "hinten" oder "vorne" blasen kann?


----------



## Badez (19. November 2013)

Es gibt auch Lüfter die nach hinten und nach vorne wie auch nach oben und unten blasen/saugen können. Es ist alles einmal vorhanden ^^

MFG


----------



## Herbboy (19. November 2013)

Was für einen Kühler haste denn?


----------



## Badez (20. November 2013)

Ok leute das mit den Kühlern hat sich so teilweise geklärt...

Mein Rechner steht jetzt vor mir und ich habe alles gut eingebaut und verkabelt ABER... 2 Probleme treten nun auf 

1. Das CPU stromversorgungskabel passt nicht in das Mainboard. sogar der altanativ Stecker hat eine klitzekleine andere Form und passt deswegen auch nicht. -.- bei bedarf kann ich auch mal ein foto machen wenn ihr mir dann weiterhelfen könnt ^^

2. ich habe 2 Mini Lüfter in der Außenverkleidung meines Rechners und beide haben ein 4 Adapter , aber mit RIESEN Pins. Die sind vom  Umfang ungefähr doppelt so groß und für die finde ich auch keinen Passenden Anschluss am mainboard. -.-

Wäre super nett wenn mir einer hilft ^^ dann bin ich hier auch erstmal weg ^^ 

MFG


----------



## Herbboy (20. November 2013)

zu 1: meinst Du den langen Stecker mit 24Pins, oder den mit 4-8 Pins? Was hast Du denn für ein Board und Netzteil genommen? Der lange Stecker muss passen, vlt musst Du den nur um 180Grad drehen? Der andere: es gibt ja meistens links oben in der Ecke diese 8er-Buchse wie zB hier in der Ecke zwischen den Kühlkörpern zu sehen http://www.technic3d.com/article/pics/1535/msi_z77a-gd65_gaming_mainboard-9.jpg

und beim Netzteil müsste es so einen Stecker geben bzw. zwei Stecker, die zusammen einen solchen ergeben: http://www.technic3d.com/article/pics/1535/msi_z77a-gd65_gaming_mainboard-9.jpg und da kommt so einer drauf http://hardwarereports.de/data/Netz...s4pin_Steckmechanismus_geschlossen_1280px.jpg nicht verwechseln mit dem PCie-8Pin-Stecker, der hat an anderen Pins "Rechteckige" Passform.


zu 2: die haben vermutlich solche Stecker => http://nachtzoo.de/artikel/zigarettenanzuender/12.jpg ? Dann kommen die an die ähnlich aussehenden Stecker vom Netzteil, nicht aufs Board.


----------



## Badez (20. November 2013)

ahh danke danke hast mir beide Fragen beantwortet bin grade vom Training zurück habe alles gemacht wollte ihn starten aber nichts passiert. habe ich vllt iergendwie ein Anfängerfehler gemacht den so jederman passiert ? iergendeinenn wichtigen stecker vergessen ?

MFG


----------



## Herbboy (20. November 2013)

Es tut sich GAR nix, oder nur kein Bild oder so? Sind ALLE Stromstecker drauf? Auch an der Grafikkarte? Steckt alles richtig drin? Das Netzteil ein auch eingeschaltet (viele haben nen Kipschalter mit I/O dranstehen) und am Strom? Und das Kabel vom Gehäuse mit "PW_SW" auch am korrekten Anschluss des Boards drauf?


----------



## Badez (20. November 2013)

Directupload.net - bvxxwxh9.jpg

denkt euch hier einfach den linken zweiten 4 Poligen stäcker ich habe ihn nach dem Fotografieren angeschlossen (genius) das ist doch das stromkabel was die CPU und das mainboard allgemein mit strom versorgt oder ? wenn ja hab ichs doch richtig angeschlpossen oder ?

Directupload.net - 5hbaii4l.jpg Sry für den Kabelsalat das mach ich später ordentlich, ich will erstmal das er überhaupt läuft ^^ vllt erkennt ihr ja an dem Foto warum er nicht an geht.

Wenn ihr genauere Fotos  braucht sagt mit bitte bescheid.

MFG


----------



## Badez (20. November 2013)

es tut sich garnichts. es sitzt alles tip top außer vielleicht dieser PW_SW stecker weil ich nicht weiß wo ich ihn jetzt genau hingesteckt habe ^^ wo sollte der denn eigentlich am mainboard sein dann such ich ihn schnell das der PC nicht startet hat aber nicht mit meinem Arbeitsspeicher zutun oder ? ich habe ihn nämlich auf gut glück reingesetzt weil ich ja nur 8 GB habe da hat man ja eine 50/50 % chance das man die beiden richtigen slots erwisch hat oder nicht ? ^^ 

schonmal großes dank das du dir die zeit für mich nimmst


----------



## Herbboy (20. November 2013)

Der PW_SW muss an eine ganz bestimmte Stelle des Boards. Schau mal im Handbuch nach, da gibt es idR ne Übersicht mit ALLEn Anschlüssen, und dann auch ein Hinweis, auf welcher Seite diese Anschlüsse beschrieben werden. PW_SW und die anderen Gehäuse-Stecker kommen in aller Regel auf eine Gruppe mit Pins, die eher "rechts unten" beim Board sitzen. 

Ist zwar nicht Dein Board, aber hier: http://images.anandtech.com/doci/6989/Gigabyte%20Z87X-UD3H%20Top.jpg  rechts unten, das ist bei dem Modell auch alles bunt, und wenn Du das größer machst siehst Du auch klar, dass da an den Pins was steht. Der PW_SW kommt in dem Fall auf den 3. und 4. Pin der ersten Reihe, rot markiert wo "PW" steht. Unten rechts "PW_LED" ist wiederum nur für die LED, dass der PC "an" ist, das ist NICHT für den PW_SW. Steck vlt auch mal NUR den PW_SW an, denn den Rest brauchst Du zum Betrieb nicht. Und wichtig: der Reset-Stecker (steht meist RS_SW oder RST oder so drauf) kommt halt an den 3. und 4. Pin der ZWEITEN Reihe, wo "RES" dransteht - jedenfalls bei DEM Board, aber schau mal, was bei Deinem der Fall ist.


----------



## Badez (20. November 2013)

ach das ist doch das Frontpanel oder ? das sieht bei mir so aus:Directupload.net - ztm8h77r.jpg


Kann  das sein das ich bei den anschlüssen die Pole vertauscht habe ? spriengt deswegen der ganze rechner nicht an ?


----------



## Herbboy (20. November 2013)

Nein, das ist nicht das bzw. fürs Frontpanel, sondern das sind die Anschlüsse für den Ein/Ausschalter (PW), Reset-Schlater (RES), die LED für "PC ist an" (PW_LED), die LED für Festplattenzugriff (HDD_LED) und den kleinen Lautsprecher für Fehler-Beeps (Speaker)

bei den Anschlüssen fürs Frontpanel stünde so was wie "AUDIO" oder "AC97" oder so, und bei den Anschlüssen für Front-USB nutzt man die Ports, wo auf dem Board USB1, USB2 oder so was steht


Was steht denn auf dem Kabel, was rot+schwarz hat, auf dem Stecker drauf? Und bei dem, was weiß+grün hat? Die bei PW und bei RES drinstecken.


----------



## Badez (20. November 2013)

Oha bin ich doof ^^ ok danke nun springt er an, alle Lüfter drehen sich farben sind auch alle da bloß jetzt bin ich doch tatsächlich zu doof ein bild auf meinen Bildschirm zu kriegen xD ich habe diesen VGA stecker und diesen Weißen anderen mit diesem Pfeil drauf angeschlossen doch ein bild und mir wird immer angezeigt das der VGA nicht angeschlossen ist. mhh komisch 

Bei HDMI kommt ebenfalls kein Signal das muss denn wohl wieder an dem MAinboard liegen oder ? .-- schon wieder aufschrauben ^^


----------



## Shorty484 (20. November 2013)

Stromstecker an die Grafikkarte angeschlossen? Den Monitor auch an die Grafikkarte angeschlossen und nicht aus Versehen am Mainboard?


----------



## Badez (20. November 2013)

Stromstecker ist drinn BUT wie stecke ich den Monitor denn an die Graka an ?! und nicht ans mainboard O:

MFG


----------



## Badez (20. November 2013)

oha nicht drauf antworten ^^ 2 sekunen Gucken reicht aus. ja das wa mein Fehler danke dir  Jetzt läufts wuhu.

Eine frahe noch. Was macht der Reset Knopf denn wenn ich ihn drücke passeirt nichts. habe ich diesen vllt falsch angeschlossen ? ^^


----------



## Herbboy (20. November 2013)

Badez schrieb:


> Stromstecker ist drinn BUT wie stecke ich den Monitor denn an die Graka an ?! und nicht ans mainboard O:
> 
> MFG


 
Hast du NUR nen VGA-Stecker? Das ist für moderne Grafikkarten nicht mehr zeitgemäß. bzw. was für einen Monitor hast Du denn?


----------



## Shorty484 (21. November 2013)

> Was macht der Reset Knopf denn wenn ich ihn drücke passeirt nichts. habe ich diesen vllt falsch angeschlossen ?


Sicherlich, der PC sollte beim Drücken neu starten. Du hast sicherlich nur die Pole vertauscht.


----------



## Badez (21. November 2013)

Nein ich habe auch einen DVI stecker oder einen HDMI die ich auch benutze anstatt den VGA.

So ich bin grade von der Schule daheim jetzt läuft ja eigentlich alles. "eigentlich"

Normalerweise sollte doch das BIOS nach dem normalen hochfahren starten oder nicht ? 

Bei mir kommt nur "Reboot ans Select Prooper Boot device or insert boot media in selected boot divice and pres a key"

Egal was ich mache es passiert garnichts. ICh habe alles Tasten gedrückt die es au f der Tastatur gibt. ich habe die Mainboard CD schon eingelegt aber immer noch nichts.

Wie gelange ich denn jetzt in das BIOS ?


----------



## Enisra (21. November 2013)

nein
ins BIOS/UEFI kommt man nur, wenn man die passende Taste drückt, was oft aber nicht zwingend [Enft] ist


----------



## Badez (21. November 2013)

So bin im Bios angelangt neue Frage is es schlimm wenn die DIMM´s im 3 und 4 Steckplatz sind und nicht im ersten und zweiten (habe nur 8 GB) ?Total sice wird mir trotzdem angezeigt


----------



## Herbboy (21. November 2013)

Badez schrieb:


> So bin im Bios angelangt neue Frage is es schlimm wenn die DIMM´s im 3 und 4 Steckplatz sind und nicht im ersten und zweiten (habe nur 8 GB) ?Total sice wird mir trotzdem angezeigt



Siehe Handbuch, da steht drin, welche Slots man nutzen soll für "Dualchannel", was etwas schneller ist als wenn man es "falsch" aufsteckt. Es kann auch sein, dass man es in Slot 1+3 oder 2+4 stecken sollte für Dualchannel. Man kann das RAM aber auf keinen Fall in dem Sinne "falsch" einstecken, dass es deswegen dann Fehler oder so gibt. Man hat maximal einen kleinen Geschwindigkeitsnachteil.


----------



## Badez (21. November 2013)

Danke dir.

Habe jetzt window schon 2 mal instaliert ^^ Es startet dann immer neu und will es nochmal instalieren das ist nicht richtig oder ? wenn ich es einmal instaliert habe gleich die CD rausnehmen oder ? jetzt habe ich die Windows dateien 2 mal auf meiner SSD -.- und danach im BIOS die BOOTreinfolge auf SSD first umschalten oder ?

Außerdem musste ich noch garkeinen Produktkey für Windows eingeben. ist das normal ?


----------



## Herbboy (21. November 2013)

Badez schrieb:


> Danke dir.
> 
> Habe jetzt window schon 2 mal instaliert ^^ Es startet dann immer neu und will es nochmal instalieren das ist nicht richtig oder ? wenn ich es einmal instaliert habe gleich die CD rausnehmen oder ? jetzt habe ich die Windows dateien 2 mal auf meiner SSD -.- und danach im BIOS die BOOTreinfolge auf SSD first umschalten oder ?
> 
> Außerdem musste ich noch garkeinen Produktkey für Windows eingeben. ist das normal ?



Normalerweise musst Du einfach nur warten, dann überspringt er das mit der CD. Die Neu-Install startet an sich nur, wenn du auch eine taste drückst in der Phase, in der da steht "taste drücken zur Windowsinstallation".

 ODER du hast im BIOS bei der Bootreihenfolge die SSD viel zu weit hinten oder sogar GAR nicht drin.

 Am besten check erstmal das BIOS, dann macht die Installation doch noch mal neu, die SSD-Partitionen LÖSCHEN und neu anlegen. Das eigentliche Installieren dauert ja nicht lange - was viel Zeit braucht sind später die ganzen Updates. Und ich würd auch erstmal NUR die SSD und das  DVD-Laufwerk mit dem Board verbinden, keine Festplatte.

 Ach ja: schau mal, ob die SSD bei dem Board am ersten SATA dran ist. Siehe Handbuch: der heißt meisten SATA0, manchmal gibt es auch keine 0, dann isses logischerweise SATA1


----------



## Badez (21. November 2013)

So bei mir läuft jetzt alles tip tip bis auf diese kleine sache ^^ Ich schreibe sogar grade schon von meinem neuen Rechner ^^ 

Das Problem: also als ich widows instaliert habe wurde mir meine SSD und meine HDD zur Auswahl gegeben (habe natürlich auf der SSD instaliert) ABER wenn ich nun auf Computer gehe wird mir nur meine SSD und mein Laufwerk angezeigt... wie ann das sein ? Habe schon überprüft Sata kabel und das Daten Kabel sind richtig angesteckt. Die festplatte wurde ja auch schon al erkannt, deswegen kann ich mir das nicht erklären.

MFG


----------



## Badez (21. November 2013)

Da ich jetzt auch schon so einige andere Dateien auf meine SSD instaliert habe will ich die dann nachher wenn der PC die HDD wieder erkennt ^^ da rüber ziehen. das kann ich einfach mchen oder ? also einfach rüber ziehen oder Kopieren und denn auf der SSD löschen? right ?


----------



## Herbboy (21. November 2013)

Was Du auf der SSD INSTALLIERT hast, musst Du wieder deinstallieren, weil das für Windows auf C: registriert ist und es dann auf der Platte, die dann sicher als neue Partition E: heißen wird, nicht suchen wird und ne Fehlermeldung ausgeben wird. Allerdings hat die SSD sicher genug Platz für alle normalen Programme, nur Games würd ich nicht dort installieren, weil die SSD dann sicher schnell voll ist 


und wegen der Platte: die ist ja fabrikneu, oder? Dann ist die natürlich noch nicht mal partitioniert, hat also noch keinen buchtsaben ie E: und taucht daher nicht direkt bei "Computer" oder "Arbeitsplatz" auf. Du könntest die ja zB in 2x500GB einteilen für ein E: und F: oder auch alles an einem Stück für ein 1000GB-E: , und weil der Hersteller nicht weiß, was Du vorhast, ist die Platte noch ohne Partition. Ne neue Partition machst Du in der Datenträgerverwaltung: ruf mal den Explorer oder irgendwas auf, wo Du siehst zB C: und D: usw., also die Laufwerke. Links müsste dann auch ne Liste stehen mit "Favoriten" und "Bibliothek" und auch "Computer", wo dann "lokaler Datenträger" steht. RECHTKLICK mal "Computer", dann "verwalten" und dort dann "Datenträgerverwaltung". Da lädt dann ne Übersicht mit so "Balken", einer ist die SSD, vermutlich "Datenträger 0", und dann müsste da auch die Platte sein zB "Datenträger 1" und mit einem balken "nicht zugewiesen" oder ähnlich. Dort nen Rechtsklick draufmachen und dann so was wie "neue logische Partition" oder so ähnlich machen, die Größe wählen (wenn du icht unterteilen willst, einfach den vorgeschlagenen Wert bestätigen) - danach taucht die neue Partition(en) dann auch als zB E: in der Übersicht auf, wo auchC: und D: (DVD) stehen, und du kannst das dann auch über nen Rechtsklick auf zB E: formatieren (muss man für die Nutzung machen) - Schnellformatierung reicht


----------



## Badez (21. November 2013)

Danke für die Hilfreiche antwort bloß sthet nach dem Rechtsklick nur "neues einfaches volumen" wenn ich auf den balken klicke und wenn ich direkt links daneben mit rechtsklick auf datenträger 1 (in dem fall die HDD) klicke kommt nur "in dynamischen datenträger konventieren" was davon soll ich auswählen ? 

MFG


----------



## Herbboy (21. November 2013)

Badez schrieb:


> Danke für die Hilfreiche antwort bloß sthet nach dem Rechtsklick nur "neues einfaches volumen" wenn ich auf den balken klicke und wenn ich direkt links daneben mit rechtsklick auf datenträger 1 (in dem fall die HDD) klicke kommt nur "in dynamischen datenträger konventieren" was davon soll ich auswählen ?
> 
> MFG


nimm einfach das, was vorgeschlagen wird. Ich weiß grad nicht, was da nun genau steht, da ich nicht alle Nase lange ne neue HDD einbaue


----------



## Badez (21. November 2013)

aLLES KLAR HABE ich gemacht danke. Habe sogar gehört wie die HDD angegangen ist ^^ ist nämlich komischer weise die lauteste Hardware aus meinen PC ^^ die Brummt ganz schön dolle


----------



## Herbboy (21. November 2013)

Badez schrieb:


> aLLES KLAR HABE ich gemacht danke. Habe sogar gehört wie die HDD angegangen ist ^^ ist nämlich komischer weise die lauteste Hardware aus meinen PC ^^ die Brummt ganz schön dolle



Schau mal, ob man die "entkoppeln" kann - manchmal liegen da beim Gehäuse so Teile dabei, auch Gummis. Oder woanders einbauen. Manchmal ist auch einfach der Einbauort ungünstig und überträgt alles ans Gehäuse, und woanders merkst Du davon nix mehr. Dann isses quasi eher das Gehäuse schuld   Teils hilft es sogar schon, die Schrauben zu lockern und die Platte einfach nen TICK zu verschieben. 

Was für ne Festplatte isses denn? Ich hatte mal eine WD Black, die ich aus diesem Grund nach nem Jahr dann verbannt hab


----------

